# De cara



## coquis14

Alguem poria dizer me o que significa a expressão


----------



## Mangato

Perdona, la expresión está  en portugués o en español?

En España el término tiene dos acepciones muy diferentes

1 Ir de cara = Ir de frente, sin subterfugios, con la verdad por delante, 
  lo contrario de ir por la espalda, o por detrás.

2  Ir de cara = Ir de forma gratuita,  viajar gratis, "por la jeta" , de     graça

Desconozco si en portugués tiene significados parecidos

Saludos

MG


----------



## coquis14

Em português "você me dá sorte de cara"


----------



## Zahrah

Olá,

Conheço a expressão "de caras" em português e não "de cara" que significa algo que é conseguido muito facilmente. Por exemplo:

"Aquele teste de matemática foi de caras" (foi fácil).

"você me dá sorte facilmente"? Será que é isso que procura? (Não é muito normal dizer isto em português, mas espero ter ajudado).

Abraços

Zahrah


----------



## VanAl

o Portugues do Brasil é bastante rico em expressões que embora não se utilizem em Portugal conseguimos perceber o sentido, este é um caso desses, no Portugues falado em Portugal não se usa esta expressão mas a 1 hipotese do Mangato (ir de cara/ir de frente em oposição a ir de costas(espaldas)/ir por trás) é o significado ideal que encontro para esta expressão.


----------



## Zahrah

Eu não percebi o sentido da frase assim "de caras"  talvez porque o meu espanhol e o meu conhecimento do português do Brasil não sejam muito vastos... Mas é engraçada a forma como uma língua evolui e recebe tantos empréstimos de outras línguas e se torna tão rica.


----------



## VanAl

numca houviste falar da "pega de caras" da arte de tauromaquia? é uma expressão feita a medida para o acto de pegar o touro na arena de frente (tal como fazem os forcados) contudo podes aplicar essa expressão a outras coisas como enfrentar um problema de frente e não fugir, é estas aplicações a outras situações que enriquecem as linguas


----------



## Mangato

Benvindo ao foro VanAl.

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## VanAl

gracias, saludos!


----------



## Zahrah

VanAl said:


> numca houviste falar da "pega de caras" da arte de tauromaquia? é uma expressão feita a medida para o acto de pegar o touro na arena de frente (tal como fazem os forcados) contudo podes aplicar essa expressão a outras coisas como enfrentar um problema de frente e não fugir, é estas aplicações a outras situações que enriquecem as linguas


 
Sim, já ouvi falar dessa expressão, apesar de detestar tauromaquias e outras "ias" (mas os meus gostos também não interessam para aqui), no entanto, obrigada pela lembrança da expressão!


----------



## merodakke

No Brasil pode significar:

"Estou 'de cara'(chocado/espantado/surpreso)!!!" - Giria
"Ele chegou e 'de cara'(de imediato/prontamente)acertou a questão" - Giria
"Ele deu 'de cara'(de frente)com um carro no trânsito." - Giria


----------



## Vanda

_você me dá sorte de cara_- que já "de cara", à primeira vista, a pessoa traz sorte para a outra. (Caetano, claro! )


----------



## coquis14

O brigado pelas respostas.


----------

